
Never Take Field Sobriety Tests - vezycash
https://www.judnichlaw.com/should-you-take-field-sobriety-tests/
======
ada1981
Isn’t refusal to take these tests interpreted as admission?

I’m pretty sure you have to take a breathalyzer.

I wish this lawyer would have explained the next steps after saying no.

~~~
5555624
He's focused solely on the Field Sobriety tests -- standing on one leg,
horizontal gaze, and walk & turn -- not an actual breathalyzer. The tests are
subjective.

I'm not sure if refusing a breathalyzer is always an admission. In Virginia,
you can refuse one in the field. If they arrest you, the "implied consent" law
says you cannot refuse one. If you do, even if you pass, you'll be charged
with violating the "implied consent" law.

~~~
ada1981
I did a bunch of googling and most everything is lead gen articles on lawyers
websites.

Seems most of them claim to refuse to comply with any tests, including
breathalyzers, etc. unless there is a warrant.

